# Injecting Hgh everyday or everyother day?



## rss500 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna be doing 4 iu's (ed) of kigtropin for around 6 months. I was told to do 2 iu's early in the day and 2 iu's later in the evening.

I just recently read, how injecting every other day may benefit children in reaching higher hgh levels. Well that was for 2 year old's and 4 year old's I believe. But not 27 year olds. ha

If I were to inject every other day I would most likely do 4 iu's AM, and 4 iu's PM. 

Everyday then, or every other day?

Any thoughts from EXPERIENCED HGH user's are appreciated


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

rss500 said:


> I'm gonna be doing 4 iu's (ed) of kigtropin for around 6 months. I was told to do 2 iu's early in the day and 2 iu's later in the evening.
> 
> I just recently read, how injecting every other day may benefit children in reaching higher hgh levels. Well that was for 2 year old's and 4 year old's I believe. But not 27 year olds. ha
> 
> ...


 
If you did EOD protocol -- do something like this:

3iu in morning, 3iu post workout, 2iu in evening.

You spread out the gh evenly and get more steady spikes. I need to find the research but huge influxes at one time might be somewhat wasteful.

-Matt


----------



## rss500 (Jan 5, 2012)

I will keep that in mind. I have enough hgh to go through 6 months, doing 4ius roughly.  So I could do 8iu's every other day. But not everyday.






MattPorter said:


> If you did EOD protocol -- do something like this:
> 
> 3iu in morning, 3iu post workout, 2iu in evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2012)

Heres an interesting read.

GH Cycling for Beginners - Anabolex Forums


----------



## rss500 (Jan 5, 2012)

8 more pages to read. good stuff. thanks 





bigmoe65 said:


> Heres an interesting read.
> 
> GH Cycling for Beginners - Anabolex Forums


----------



## Dath (Jan 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heres an interesting read.
> 
> GH Cycling for Beginners - Anabolex Forums



Nice read bro, thanks


----------



## rss500 (Jan 5, 2012)

Think I'm going to inject 9 to 10iu's 3 times a week now, after reading this. 







bigmoe65 said:


> Heres an interesting read.
> 
> GH Cycling for Beginners - Anabolex Forums


----------



## rss500 (Jan 6, 2012)

I read throughout the previous thread posted that you have to take your HGH on an empty stomach an hour before food or after.  

Does this mean the same for coffee? Should you or shouldn't you drink coffee after HGH injection?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd shy away from taking it at night IMO.


----------



## rss500 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not blasting for another month, so I was referring to when I wake up in the morning, if I could still hit my coffee while I have my hgh in me. don't want to fuck up them levels over a cup of joe. I've already been doing hgh wrong for my first week now. so hopefully, I can improve






SloppyJ said:


> I'd shy away from taking it at night IMO.


----------

